# Billboard tarp for walls and barn flooring ideas



## victoria99 (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone used these tarps inside the barn? I will be remodeling my barn soon (it's a metal barn with steel framing - no wood). I want to go around the inside parameter with plywood 4' high to protect the walls from any damage (dings, nicks, gouges and such) On the goat side of the barn I want to cover the plywood with billboard tarps:
1) first to protect the wood from the goats chewing on it
2) make it easier to clean.
3) faster and longer lasting than painting, i think - especially with the goats.
I find the osb isn't as easy to clean even after being painted and the goats love to pick and peel at it. So covering it with something like these tarps I think will solve a lot of problems.
Has anyone else tried this or something like it? How to fasten the tarps to the plywood? Glue it down, staples, tacking.....any ideas or experiences? 

Then I was going to divide the area into smaller stalls with cattle panels. I would like to use a stall mat type of system to cover the floor (I just think it would make it much easier to keep clean) but I just can't afford the actual mats, they are just to pricy for me. Has anyone tried something else that is a lot cheaper and works almost as well? Would love to hear all your ideas. Please HELP Any pit falls to watch out for?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Using the tarps sounds fine. Cheap mats usually don't work out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May work, but may also disintegrate over time.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have OSB on the inside of my “barn” (it’s those tarp car ports) and they really don’t pick at it. But there are some spots that the boards didn’t line up perfect and I didn’t want a draft coming in so I just got feed sacks and stapled onto the osb. As long as you make sure there is no wrinkles in the tarp or whatever you use that they can grab and jerk you should be able to just staple them on. 
Last year we got a lot of rain and it ended up flooding half my stalls. I pulled out my trusty feed sacks (lol) and lined the bottom and then put straw down. That actually worked out REALLY well especially when it came time to clean out. I’m sure a tarp would hold up a little better then feed sacks but I was shocked with how fast the sacks ended up disintegrating with the wet ground and then being peed on. But I would say it’s worth a shot to see


----------

